# Vaya con dios, Earl Scruggs



## itywltmt

We all remember Lester and Earl, the bluegrass legends who sang the crdeit song for the Beverly Hillbillies in the 60's. Black Gold. Texas Tea...

Earl Scruggs died yesterday at age 88:
http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/28/showbiz/obit-earl-scruggs/index.html?hpt=hp_bn9


----------



## Ukko

:cheers: I raise my glass to the banjo man.

I spent many pleasant hours listening to Flatt and Scruggs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

As a traditional Bluegrass fan (believe it or not) this is indeed a loss.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Thanks for posting. I never would have known.


----------



## Cnote11

I haven't heard about this anywhere... I love bluegrass and the banjo as well. He did some real great stuff.


----------



## itywltmt

If you have about 90 minutes to spare...


----------

